# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  TURBO 4G

## FREE3

*Turbo sim Factory automatic 4G* *TURBO 4G* *calls* *3G / 4g / Lte stable* *Data packages and commands* *Work the same as Factory Unlock* *does not need configuration* *Work 100% In iOS 12.2 guaranteed* *New ICCID: Our Web Generator* *Brand * 5005 * 7672 * 99 # give it a call* *Edit iccdi to put our ICCID code* *We take a little tray or sections again to enjoy full 4G*

----------

